# Know Your Temps : ifish



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
basher11
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
#5661
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *ifish
*


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 2, 2010)

Who are you?
What's your name?
How old are you?
Have you failed anything?
Do you like flowers?
Do you swim like a fish?


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 2, 2010)

What is your history with Macs?
Are you surprised I know you by (screen)name and your affinity for Macintoshes?
Do you enjoy ranting in the shoutbox frequently?


----------



## redact (Jun 2, 2010)

1) if boxxy asked you to lick him would you?
2) since you said yes to the previous question, what type of syrup would you smother him in?
3) ash said she will spam your inbox, thoughts?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Who are you? *I r me O.o*
> What's your name?*NUUUU*
> How old are you?*15*
> Have you failed anything?*i fail at spelling :3*
> ...


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 2, 2010)

Origin of your nickname ?

Are you vegetarian ?

What's your favourite dish ?

Favourite console ?

MacOS, Windows or Linux ?

Is it hammer time ?

Do you have pets ?

Most embarrasing moment in your life ?

Do you use perfume ? If yes, which one ?

Do you like animes ? If yes, your favourite one ?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2010)

You drink much coffee?
Why do you drink it?
Aren't you too young for coffee?
Do you know that young people will grow a tail if they drink coffee?
Are you ashamed of girls?
You like girls drinking coffee?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 2, 2010)

Why are u so sexy?
Do you like me?
Fish or iFish?
Haddy or Trolley?
u or you?


----------



## haflore (Jun 2, 2010)

How have you been this year?
What do you think of me?
What kind of fish is your favourite?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Tetris, Puyo Puyo, or both?
How do you feel about seagulls?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Do French Canadians still hate everybody else?
Are they angry simply because they're sore at losing to the British?
I have a huge smelly fart brewing, would you like me to trap it in a jar and post it to you so you can share in it's lovely aroma?
Is Quebec fully bilingual?
UK > Canada?
Canada > USA?
UK > The rest of the world?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 2, 2010)

haifish
45.True or false:Beiber is German for basketball
2.You rock?
9.I rock.
10.How are you?
4.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.Pizza?
29.Italian(food)?
8.What you going to do after this?
72.Let's not be friends


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Origin of your nickname ?
> 
> Are you vegetarian ?*Nah*
> 
> ...


----------



## lolzed (Jun 2, 2010)

answer my last question and this
1.Be out for 2 days,how you gonna feel
2.Be out(for a long time) in 2 weeks time,how you gonna feel
3.Box is gay(w00t) how you gonna feel?
4.


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Can you write one paragraph of understandable English? *I can try*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



http://twitpic.com/1pkmlc


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> answer my last question and this
> 1.Be out for 2 days,how you gonna feel *I don't understand :\*
> 2.Be out(for a long time) in 2 weeks time,how you gonna feel *Still don't understand, sorry*
> 3.Box is gay(w00t) how you gonna feel? *The same as i do now, i am not gay*
> 4.


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Will you touch my special place? *Nope*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

Who are YOU?
Do you eat fish alive?
Apple fanboy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite drink?
Pokemon or Digimon?
Tweetdeck or Hootsuite?
ALPHA KENNY BODY?





?


----------



## The Pi (Jun 2, 2010)

How are you?
whats your real name?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
do you like chocolate?
do you love chocolate?
do you like pie?
do you like pi?


----------



## ore0 (Jun 2, 2010)

If I call you Mr. Flinstone, can you make my bed rock?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Who are YOU? *I AM IFISH HEAR ME BLUB!
> Do you eat fish alive? Only the sexy ones
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> How are you? *Great, you?*
> whats your real name? *Geoff*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have an iPad?
Do you like the iPad?
If you don't have one do you want one?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Would you feel aroused if you witnessed a dog humping a dog? *Not sure*



xcdjy, ask all your questions in bunches, not one at a time


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Do you have an iPad? *Went to NYC jsut to get it baby!*
> Do you like the iPad? *I fucking love it!!*
> If you don't have one do you want one?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 2, 2010)

0. Favorite game evar?

1. Xcalibear or A gay little cat boy?

2. Trolley or P1ng?

3. Favorite "-drian" iteration?

4. what would you do for the next iPad?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> 0. Favorite game evar?
> 
> 1. Xcalibear or A gay little cat boy? *Sexcalibear[/b[
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do you suck Apple?
You have any windows computers?
Windows 7>Any MAC OS
Do you like Pie?
Which store do you go to buy clothes at?
Pikachu or Mudkip or Mac?
How do you feel about owning an iPad?  
Nerd or Geek or Gangster or hip or normal?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Why do you suck Apple? *WHY??*
> You have any windows computers? *Yeah, i have a PC that i take to school*
> Windows 7>Any MAC OS *No, just no*
> Do you like Pie? *It is a lie*
> ...



How did i know all this is about apple!!


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 2, 2010)

1. Do you like mthr?
2. Do you like KiVan?
3. Do you like Windows?
4. Which one: 5 Windows 7 computers or 1 crappy Mac?


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't think of any questions, will you think of some for me?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> 1. Do you like mthr? *i love mthr, but he is not to fond of ifish*
> 2. Do you like KiVan? *Seems like nice guy*
> 3. Do you like Windows? *I don't hate it, just don't love it*
> 4. Which one: 5 Windows 7 computers or 1 crappy Mac? *Depends.. Any mac? or like a shitty macbook*
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 2, 2010)

Candy or Chocolate?
Do you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me?
Should I go on MSN more often?
What do you think about Mario Kart Wii?
Cats or Dogs?
Do you watch Hells Kitchen? 
Have you heard of Little Nicky, the cloned cat?
Microsoft > Apple!
Do you own an iPad?
Do you like chicken?
uFISH?
iFISH?
wiiFISH?


----------



## redact (Jun 2, 2010)

protagonist of pokemon or shortened slang for a mercedes?
your place or mine?
free 3ds or free ipod touch?
your face or mine?
can i smother you in batter, give you an oil bath then cool you down with some refreshing tartare sauce?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Candy or Chocolate? *None*
> Do you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redact (Jun 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> > protagonist of pokemon or shortened slang for a mercedes? *Not sure i understand you*


you ruined it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



short form of mercedes is... (hint: first 4 letters)
main character of pokemon is... (### ketchum)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Are all of the signs in Quebec in both English and French?
Don't you think it's about time Canada joined back up with the UK?
When will Canada invade America and liberate the country from it's corporate dictators?
playallday or Arctic?
Send me money?
Name a traditional meal of Canada that's really only eaten there?
Ghostbusters?
Transformers 2, one of the worst films in modern history?
Computer effects or proper special effects?
Much Music or MTV?
Ontario > the other provinces?
Toronto > Montreal?
Ping pong or table tennis?
Chinese culture > Japanese culture?
Can you name the current Canadian Prime Minister without looking it up?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Are all of the signs in Quebec in both English and French?  *I never really looked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 2, 2010)

We regretfully inform everyone that ifish's warning level has been raised to 20% and he is therefore DISQUALIFIED from his session of Know Your 'Temps.

*THREAD CLOSED! * 


(And there was much rejoicing!)



.....aww shit, I've been informed that this is a decidedly cruel joke and an unwarranted abuse of power. 






Well in that case, I guess I'll just have to ask you questions. 
(Booooorrriiinngg!)


1: Can you use the phrase "Cool story bro" properly in a sentence? 
2: What about the phrase "Hurf durf"? 
3: How many of your KYT answers have been lies?
4: Was that last answer a lie?
4½: Really?
5: Why are you so easy to mess with?
6: Why does messing with you never cease to amuse me? 
7: What have you learned from this experience? 
8: WHAT is your name?
9: WHAT is your quest? 
10: WHAT is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
11: Why do I get the feeling you won't get the references in questions 8 through 10? 
12: If a rooster lays an egg on the peak of a gabled roof at high noon on a Tuesday, will the egg roll to the left or to the right?  
13: Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?
14: What sort of career would you enjoy the most?
14¼: What sort of job do you actually expect to do when you grow up? 
14¾: How the hell could you possibly pick up chicks doing _that_?
15: Are you thinking with portals?


----------



## playallday (Jun 2, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> .....aww shit, I've been informed that this is a decidedly cruel joke and an unwarranted abuse of power.


Haha, I found it funny anyway.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 2, 2010)

Will you give me $5?
Will you buy me a mac to break?
Will you buy me a mac for no reason?
Why do you love Apple?
Why do I not like Apple?
Will you shave your head bald?
Will you shave your head bald for $100?
Why you so obsessed over your hair?
Is your head itchy ever?
Do you wear hats?
Why can't you spell right?





?
If a plane crashed between Russia and China where do you bury the survivors?
If I can predict the score at the beginning of a football game what is the score?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We regretfully inform everyone that ifish's warning level has been raised to 20% and he is therefore DISQUALIFIED from his session of Know Your 'Temps.
> 
> *THREAD CLOSED! *
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Did Vulpes really abuse his power?
Is it wrong that I found it quite funny?
Why do you keep double posting instead of going back and editing your last post?
Do you enjoy causing me extra work?
Why haven't you watched Monty Pythons Quest for the Holy Grail?
Why aren't you watching it now?
Life of Brian?
He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy?
I shot the sheriff, but I didn't shoot no (blank)?
John Lennon, peoples prophet or over-rated pot smoking hippy capitalist?
Will you shave your head and join my skinhead army?
Even if I told you we plan to start a worldwide revolution and free the masses from their oppressors?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 2, 2010)

How much have you spent in the Apple store? (in store)
How much have you spent in the iTunes/App store?
Why couldn't you answer my questions seriously?
If there is a match, a candle, a furnace and a fire place which do you light up first?
Box or lolzed?


----------



## playallday (Jun 2, 2010)

Did I troll you well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brian or Antoligy?
Me or myself?
Mac or wood?
DS or PSP?
Water or coke?
Play any music?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Did Vulpes really abuse his power? *Yes, Vulpes needs to be burned!!*
> Is it wrong that I found it quite funny? *Not at all!*
> Why do you keep double posting instead of going back and editing your last post? *Not sure.. i thought it manually merges my posts :*
> Do you enjoy causing me extra work? *HELL YEAH*
> ...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 2, 2010)

Justin Bieber or Hannah Montana?
N-Sync or Backstreet Boys?
AMD or Intel?
ATI or Nvidia?
Microsoft or Apple?
Summer or Winter?
What is my real name?
What is my really REAL name?
Why don't you know my real name?
Can I borrow 5 bucks from you and never pay it back?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber or Hannah Montana? *HM*
> N-Sync or Backstreet Boys? *bb*
> AMD or Intel? *Intel, bitches*
> ATI or Nvidia? *i have only used ATi... so not sure*
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you know that I just spammed your Facebook wall with the word "testicles"?
Best Canadian made TV show?
Worst Canadian made TV show?
Do they still make you say the Lords Prayer every morning in schools in Canada?
Do you still have to sing the National Anthem every morning?
Do you feel privileged that I'm asking you so many questions?
How old is your sister?
If the answer is 18 or over, how hot is your sister?
N64 > PSX?
Sega Saturn > N64?
Are you actually ever going to buy a PS3?
Have you noticed that every time you double post and cause extra work for me I post new questions to make extra work for you?
What kind of programmer do you want to be when you're older?
What languages can you program in?
Can you speak Yiddish?
Tree fiddy?
Should the woman who's suing Google because she got run over be put to death in order to finish the job that natural selection was trying to do?


----------



## redact (Jun 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Did you know that I just spammed your Facebook wall with the word "testicles"?


his dad is gonna see it


----------



## playallday (Jun 2, 2010)

How much do you love p1ngpong?
OpenWRT or DD-WRT?
PS3 or Xbox 360?
Gameboy or Gameboy color?
IRC or shoutbox?
Will you ever let me date your sister?
Is she really hot?
Do you hate me?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2010)

1. have you ever ?
2. coke a bottle?
3. ???? ?? ?????? ? 
4. ifish or ihump?
5. Hifish
6. Smack anyone ?
7. tye as a dck who tped lke a nb 
8
9
10
11. where did question 8 ~ 10 went off?
12. 30 sec of frame or 30 sec of infamousness ?
13. Pie or cake?
14. Waffle or pancake?
15. How many channels have u been banned?
16. Christmas or halloween?
17. Coffee, is there anythin better than that?
18. If the anwer is npe, what about pepermint coffee?
19. Arghh, you are influencing me to type in typos... NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuooooooooooooooo
20. Merc or Box?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Did you know that I just spammed your Facebook wall with the word "testicles"?  *YOU DID NOT!!*
> Best Canadian made TV show?  *not sure*
> Worst Canadian made TV show?  *Being ian ;_;*
> Do they still make you say the Lords Prayer every morning in schools in Canada?  *not at my school*
> ...


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 2, 2010)

Y hallo, ifish!

What's up with your sig? Are you one of the proud few who actually enjoy Mario Sunshine instead of knocking it?

Also...
How do you feel abut Anime, in comparison to animation as a whole, when it's not tied to countries?
Do you like Anime? Why?
If not, why not?

Trying to do a bit of a personal experiment myself, and you're but one of my lab rats!


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> 1. have you ever ?  *Yes, just yes*
> 2. coke a bottle?  *Ew!! coke!*
> 3. ???? ?? ?????? ?  *Penis is the answer to that*
> 4. ifish or ihump?  *iFish!!!*
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2010)

Muhahahaha, you have choosen merc over box!!!!

1. Do you regret your choice?
2. Anyone wanna share popcorn?
3. why?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Muhahahaha, you have choosen merc over box!!!!
> 
> 1. Do you regret your choice? *nowai*
> 2. Anyone wanna share popcorn?*i :hateit" popcorn is nasty shit*
> 3. why? *WHY??*


----------



## Gore (Jun 2, 2010)

Gore, gore, or NotGore?
I like cats you like cats?
Would you get a tattoo?
Why don't you cut your hair?
Does it give you strength like Hercules?


----------



## Raika (Jun 2, 2010)

Why are you stupid?
WHY?? are you copying my favorite "WHY??"
Can I lock you in a closet for all of eternity?
Can you start skipping school?
How should I cook tasty fish?
Can I pour lemon juice into your nostrils?




Do you know how to play any musical instruments?
What are you good at?
Orange.
Have you ever tried to kill someone?
Are you athletic?
Poop.
Do you like anime?
What DS games do you play most often?
Dude.
Can I hit you?
Assassins or Ninjas?
Have you ever broken a rule here?
Douche.


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Gore, gore, or NotGore? *gore*
> I like cats you like cats? *buuu*
> Would you get a tattoo? *Nah*
> Why don't you cut your hair? *because i love my hair*
> Does it give you strength like Hercules? *only on tuesdays*


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2010)

1. Why don't u like popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Tried mixing coffee and tea together? It's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Why is the answer to the question why, why??
4. DS or PSP?
5. PSP or PS2 ?
7. Fav weapon? 
8. Wonder woman? or Batman?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Why are you stupid? *Becasue you touch yourself at night*
> WHY?? are you copying my favorite "WHY??" *WHY NOT??*
> Can I lock you in a closet for all of eternity? *You can do whatever you want to me *


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you know me? 

Do you know ifish?

Do you know my mom?

What about my dad?

Are the questions that people ask annoying you?

Is it hard to answer all questions?

Will penguins take over the world in 2012?

If so, will you help save the world?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Do you know me? *No, sorry*
> 
> Do you know ifish? Ifish is a lie
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Will penguins take over the world in 2012? *Yes, but it will be lappys fault*


Umm, no. It will be Arctic's. He said he's planning it..... DUN DUN DUNNNNNNN

Oh yeah, is it over 9000?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you beaten supermariogalaxytwo yet?
Did you invest in a protective-sleeve-like-baggy for your iPad?
If yes, what kind of awesome Pokeymons are on it?
If we met in person, would you look at me in the eyes first or would you look straight down at my portable music player in my hand to judge me based on what brand and/or generation it is?
Will you forgive my constant "Away" status on MSN?
What attracts you to girls with glasses?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

PC or PC?




Ever watched the "Is it a good idea to microwave this" series?
Youtube or twitter?
Bieber or Miley?





 or


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Have you beaten supermariogalaxytwo yet? *notyetbeegirl*
> Did you invest in a protective-sleeve-like-baggy for your iPad? *bare back. baby*
> If yes, what kind of awesome Pokeymons are on it? *none*
> If we met in person, would you look at me in the eyes first or would you look straight down at my portable music player in my hand to judge me based on what brand and/or generation it is? *i am geeky, but i would look.......... eyes
> ...


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you like to fish?
Do you KNOW how to fish?
Do you like to eat fish?
Do you like to keep fish as pets?
Are you a fish?
Do you feed fish with fish?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Do you like to fish? *Yeah*
> Do you KNOW how to fish? *YesSir*
> Do you like to eat fish? *Fish are friends, not food*
> Do you like to keep fish as pets? *Yes*
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 2, 2010)

Will u ever try mixing coffee and tea? 

Have u ever tried cooking rice with coke, i heard it's pretty good.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you know you are fun to talk to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What shampoo do you mainly use?
What is you ISP?
French for Canda?
Is your Mom also Jewish?
Favorite type of music you listen too?
How does it feel like to be popular? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iPed>iPad

kthxbai


----------



## emigre (Jun 2, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you like do you like fish sticks?
Are you having a secret Mario Kart Wii training sessions in order to beat me?
Is it okay for a vegetarian to eat fish?
Arnold, Silvester or Steven Seagal?
Do you sport? 'Wii doesn't count' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
If so. Could you give me some pro tips? 'I wanna lose 3 kilo for the summer'
What is your dream?
In what year will Google kick Apple's ass?
Are we still friends?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 2, 2010)

Why already 6 pages of questions ?
Do you consider yourself popular on GBATemp ?
Canada is not even a country !
did you catch the (US) TVshow reference ?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have any fish? If so, how many?

If you could come back to life as an animal, which would it be? (No fishes)

Is there anything pink within 10 feet of you? If so, burn it?

When was the last time you went shopping and what did you get?

What was the last movie you saw? And was it good?

What was the last food that you ate?


----------



## Beats (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you human?
Do I annoy you when I wait for you to come online (on steam), just to tease you?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

mrfatso
Will u ever try mixing coffee and tea? *Most liklyt now*

Have u ever tried cooking rice with coke, i heard it's pretty good.  *Nope*


InfinitZero
Did you know you are fun to talk to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I  have heard the legends*

What shampoo do you mainly use?  * Axe*

What is you ISP?  *You dont need ot know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

French for Canda?  *Fuck the french language!!*

Is your Mom also Jewish?  *YES SIR!*

Favorite type of music you listen too?  *None*

How does it feel like to be popular? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*i is not popular*

iPed>iPad  *Nuuuuuuu*


kthxbai

--------------------


			
				emigre said:
			
		

> You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?  *Go sit in a corner whill he gets high*
> 
> 
> Who should be the new Labour Leader?
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> Are you human?  *i r me o.O*
> 
> Do I annoy you when I wait for you to come online (on steam), just to tease you?  *You tease me!?!? owait, haha i get the reference *


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

Will you take your time to type out the answers so I can actually read what you're saying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you like Facebook?
Best thing that ever happened to you?
Worst thing that ever happened to you?
Do you like being eaten by sharks?
Thoughts on the newly released DSTWO?
Favourite game of all time?
Best laugh you've had recently?
What do you study at school?
Which job are you aiming for?
How did you find out about the scene?
What's up?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on mthr?
Thoughts on my questions?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Will answer more questions later, maybe at school, maybe after school, SORRY!!


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Will you take your time to type out the answers so I can actually read what you're saying? *Depends, i am in a rush*
> Do you like Facebook? *Yes*
> Best thing that ever happened to you? *Um..... i got my first fish at the age of 5?*
> Worst thing that ever happened to you? *Not sure :/*
> ...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 2, 2010)

Is your IQ above 12?
How do you know?
Sure you're not lying?

Why the blind obsession with anything Apple related?
But you haven't even used most of their products?

Why?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Is your IQ above 12?
> How do you know?
> Sure you're not lying?
> 
> ...


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cat or Dog?
Hamster or Guinea Pig?
M$, Sony or Ninty?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do you think apple are still releasing aluminum (lol, heat conductor) coated laptops?
Do you think Nintendo are going to get beaten soon?

Why fish?


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Cat or Dog? *Dog *


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do who know who I am?
Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?
Can I haz moar?
Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Why so serious?
Derp?
Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 3, 2010)

Tentacles in hentai?
Futa in hentai?
Incest in hentai?
Hentai in general?
-
PC > Console?
Halo (series not including 1) = overrated?
Counter Strike, Half Life, CoD, or Battlefield 2?
Opinion on MMORPGs.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

A furry you has?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 3, 2010)

Why are you so popular?

Will you ever learn to type without typos?


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 3, 2010)

Why did you hurt my feelings?
Do you like it when I to cry myself to sleep?
Sooooo... Have you tried that new 'Aladin Magic Racer' game? 'I hear its awesome'


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Thoughts on me? *Cool, mate*
> Do who know who I am? *T=Who the fuck does not?*
> Is the cake a lie?
> Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision? *????
> ...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 3, 2010)

Why no 'Aladdin Magic Racer' love?


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Why no 'Aladdin Magic Racer' love? *Never herd of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you think i dislike you?
Do you think I hate you?
Do you think I *genuinely* hate you?
Do you know you are an dunce?
Would you mind if I make Jew stereotyping jokes?
Favourite music?
If it's not Rock, then do you think you should die?
Why do you like apple, despite their obvious lack of creativity?

Fuck you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I better put this here in case you are one of those guys that can't tell that I'm joking and report me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Will Domination's post get [mthr'd]?

Have you never heard of the achievement in Portal which mentions such a submission position decision?


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Do you think i dislike you?*Derep inside, i know you love me*
> Do you think I hate you? *Nope*
> Do you think I *genuinely* hate you? *Nuuuu*
> Do you know you are an dunce? *Yup, i am*
> ...


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Why are you addicted to MKwii?
Why are there 102 posts in this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also your avatar makes me twitch.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Super Mario RPG or Paper Mario?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 3, 2010)

1. When will the questions die off?
2. Enjoying your fame?
3. What about oranges? I mean i don't believe that u live only apples.
4. Why the love for mac? Where's the love for KFC/ Carl Jr / etc? 
5. fish fish fishy fish + tar tar sauce = ?
6. How about if a ninja duck were to fight a pirate duck, who will win? 
7. Fav song?
8. memes... any opinion on them? 
9. Batman theme song?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Final question: how the fuck did this topic get so many pages? Jeeze!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Also, inb4ifish.


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Why do you actually like Apple products, in all seriousness? *Just the overall OS. i like mac os
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object? *The world will most likley EXPLODE!!*
> 
> Also, inb4ifish.


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you know me?
Why Mac better than Windows?
Are you a GAY?
Wii or Mac?
Mac or PS3?
When do you get haircut?
Do you have some 'foes' in GBATemp?
Which one is better? Brian117 or B-r-i-a-n-1-1-7?


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> Do you know me? *Yeah, have you on msn :/*
> Why Mac better than Windows? *I am not answering this AGAIN!!*
> Are you a GAY? *Nuuuuu*
> Wii or Mac? *They do different things... the computer is more usefull to me*
> ...



People, stop with the mac questions, you keep asking the smae things


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 3, 2010)

anyway:
Wii or PS3?
GBATemp or Google?
Costello or p1ingpong?
Never get haircut? Seriously?
When do you take a bath? Curious because you're a fish...


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> anyway:
> Wii or PS3? *PS3*
> GBATemp or Google? *GBAtemp*
> Costello or p1ingpong? *rawr*
> ...


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you get aroused by xcdjy's sig and avi?


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 3, 2010)

@xdjy:
LOL always talking about sex huh?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you miss the cat boy well he was gone?
is the cat boy sexy?
How many fingers am I holding up?









 ?
Taco?
Can you lend me some cash?
How much would you lend me?
Shoes or no shoes?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 3, 2010)

I shoot you or I stab you pick one?
Why won't a mod close this already?




Favorite food?
Favorite type of food? 
Favorite fish?
Favorite meat?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 3, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I shoot you or I stab you pick one?
> *Why won't a mod close this already?*
> 
> 
> ...



Urm...I did


----------



## Njrg (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you love me?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Wii or Xbox 360? *Wii*
> DS or PSP?  *DS*
> Vaginal sex or oral sex?  *Never had any, so.. i don't know*
> Pen or pencil?  *Pen*
> ...


----------



## Njrg (Jun 4, 2010)

So you don't love me... :[


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> So you don't love me... :[



but i do


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> So you don't love me... :[


Of course i love you!!! you are like a gamer, hot, nice, and um...... girl?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2010)

So if you were Mike, would you lend me some money?
New York or The Moon?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Bacon man or Lord Slug?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> So if you were Mike, would you lend me some money? *Would you treat me like you treat mike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

your sister or njrg?
gay or bi?
where is ps3?
its summer!! where are codes...
wimp or lie


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you have a deviantART?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> your sister or njrg? *Sister is a fucking bitch, so, NJRG!!*
> gay or bi? *I am none, but bi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you consider yourself to have artistic talent?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

Why did you fail the incredibly simple tutorial for cheat making? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I eat fish.
Favorite dessert?
Favorite desert?
Box > Fish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













How do you not know the name of your favorite meat? You do eat it after all.
Will you play with a doll?
Do you want an anime pillow? :3


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you consider yourself to have artistic talent?   *Not at all!!*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting question, post it on my KYT section


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

how long did you know njrg?
so njrg or catboy?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Why did you fail the incredibly simple tutorial for cheat making?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

You missed some questions go answer them now!

elix or mrfatso? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite mod?
Do you want 1 zimbabwe dollar?
Would you like 1 rin?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> You missed some questions go answer them now!
> 
> elix or mrfatso?  *I like 'em both
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

wait a minute...
bi or gay? you picked bi...so why not both?

ifish, ifishy, iphish, ifeet, ifod, ifad ?
boxshot or lappy?


----------



## Tux' (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't make him choose, he's just a boy! xD

Linux or MacOSX?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> wait a minute...
> bi or gay? you picked bi...so why not both? *Because, Bi means you can have a variety... Gay is just one sex  *
> 
> ifish, ifishy, iphish, ifeet, ifod, ifad ?  *ifish*
> boxshot or lappy?  *lappylappylappy*


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 4, 2010)

1. merc or box or elixir? 
2. Which code making tutorial was easier for u to understand? Curley's or Mine? 
3. Will i ever stop forcing you to choose 1 or the other?
4. Fav DBZ moment?
5. Since you are such a mac fan, do u sing "ta ta ta na na.... I'm Lovin It" every sec that u get to do so?
6. So, who was the fish in your family? Your dad or your mom?
7. Ifish, i saw your mom at dave's house yesterday, any comment on that?
8. Toni or hadrian or pingy or vules or dave, who do you think will win in an all out fight?
9. Do u think that the tempers are too quick to say what games are shovelware and what game are not?
10. Final Fantasy, do u find that it's far too overrated?
11. When do u think is the actual FINAL fantasy?
12. Square Enix or Squaresoft? which do u prefer?
13. Tried xenogear yet?
14. Rickroll, what's so bad about them anyway?
15. So, ifish, selling ifish t-shirts/mugs and other stuff now that u are semi-famous?
16. Fine, since u dont like orange, what about grapes?blue-berry? Pear? Pine-apple and all the other fruits? I don't believe that u only like apple!!
17. Mac Mac Mac Merc Mac Mac Merc Mac


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

Lordpoketehpenguin said:
			
		

> Don't make him choose, he's just a boy! xD  *I pick you!! deep voiced penguin!!!*
> 
> Linux or MacOSX?  *only used linux once or twice :L so.. Mac osx*


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

Lordpoketehpenguin said:
			
		

> Don't make him choose, he's just a boy! xD
> 
> Linux or MacOSX?



based on my conversation with him
he don't sound like a boy 
he sound very experience

this is why we have a channel for ifish #teenchat


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> 1. merc or box or elixir?  *Merc *


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

@ifish Mac -> Big Mac -> McDonalds

You have $500 what do you spend it on?
Fish taste great. :3
Do you know Lappy likes to eat fish? (please tell me you understand this ...)
You should stay away from catboy and his bears you know?
Favorite game for each system?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> You have $500 what do you spend it on? *Um.... maybe some ps3 games?*
> Fish taste great. :3 *inorite*
> Do you know Lappy likes to eat fish? (please tell me you understand this ...) *Penguin love fish :3*
> You should stay away from catboy and his bears you know? *
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

#ndscheat or #teenchat
can you teach me on how to bring clones up
who do you love ifish or ifish`
which is the real ifish on irc? ifish or ifish`?
if you say you ain't ifish` then why do you guys talk in the same manner?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> #ndscheat or #teenchat *#ndscheats*
> can you teach me on how to bring clones up *huh?*
> who do you love ifish or ifish`*ifish*
> which is the real ifish on irc? ifish or ifish`? *i am the real one!!*
> if you say you ain't ifish` then why do you guys talk in the same manner? *I am being frammed, if you think i am the bot, belive what you freaking want, i really don't care*


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2010)

Well ifish doesn't like Battletoads: over 9000 mudkipz edition
He went offline when I said it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There's something you didn't know.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

??????????
Favorite company?
You like Android?
Why won't you answer all of my questions?










Can I break your legs with a baseball bat?
Should I destroy this clay fish I made in 5th grade?
Why do you have 50+ posts in your KYT?
When will this end?
GO TO BED!
Tux or Lappy?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

how do you want me to believe on something?
is your temper good?
can you answer all boxshot's question?
why ignore boxshot's question? was it too senstive for ifish?
tetris deluxe or mariokart?
isn't this KNTemp session? can we choose not to answer the questions?


----------



## redact (Jun 4, 2010)

why are you boring on facebook? .-.
antoligy or signz?
#merc or #gamenow.asia?
why am i not on irc much anymore? :<
how much would you put towards a ps3 fund for me?
can i poke your shin?
ohsix or #teenchat?
am i `ifish? :0
stormbit or gamenow?



edit: lol at post below VVV XD


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

??????????


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Favorite company? *Nintendo*
> You like Android? *Never tried it*
> Why won't you answer all of my questions? *because you touch yourself at night!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

Why is there already 11 pages?
Does it mean you're popular in gbatemp?
Why do you sound like there's spit coming out of your mouth?
Why is biscuitbee always Away?
Maybe it's your fault!
Will you ask me questions in my KYT too?
Why do you have a lot of typos?
Why NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU instead of nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 4, 2010)

*joins bombarding of questions*

you suck?
why are we bombarding questions on you?
elix is having fun,Box is having fun,merc is having fun,why can't I?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> what is annoying to you? *Too many msc questions*
> when was your second kiss? *I have not had my second one yet*
> when are you visiting me? *When will you give me your address and ADD ME BACK TO MSN!!*


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

Tux or Lappy?
Tux or the Apple logo?
Why did you break the door? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why do you need spell check?
Why do you want to go into coding if you can't spell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What language you want to learn?
What programming language you want to learn?
Favorite movie?
Do you like to sniff shapries.


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

ifish is getting tierd ;_;



			
				Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Why is there already 11 pages? *Because i am that cool?*
> Does it mean you're popular in gbatemp? *Nope, i am just a loser*
> Why do you sound like there's spit coming out of your mouth? *You know why, Owait. dirty joke, haha*
> Why is biscuitbee always Away? *She is cool like that*
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

what is msc?
rate yourself how popular you are in gbatemp?
when will you hitting the 20000 posts in gbatemp?
why do you love to spam on gbatemp?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> when are you visiting me? When will you give me your address and ADD ME BACK TO MSN!!
> how do you want me to believe on something? Do as you wish, i don't care any longer


i am confused thats the reason
i am afraid another ifish with turn out




			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> ??????????


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Tux or Lappy?*Lappeh*
> Tux or the Apple logo? *That pie chart on my wall*
> Why did you break the door?
> 
> ...


----------



## lolzed (Jun 4, 2010)

you insulted my mum,I'll kill you >

I am cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since I'm not,then I hate you >
And therefore i will ask more questions to piss you > (and raise my post count,lol)

Why is Box,Box?
Can I ask more questions?
Box is pretty awesome ain't he?
Why is Apple so insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> what is msc?
> rate yourself how popular you are in gbatemp? *way too well knows*
> when will you hitting the 20000 posts in gbatemp? *Year 30xx*
> why do you love to spam on gbatemp? *I don't post as much as others, yes i am looking at you catboy*
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Why did you break the door?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought she wanted to whack you?
how did you break the door then? sheer force?
why do you love sleeping late?
why long hair?
why change avatar?

why you don't answer my questions?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> you insulted my mum,I'll kill you > *DOO EET*
> 
> I am cool
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2010)

Your favorite circumvention device?
Are all these questions annoying you?
When will you finally start programming?
Do you think you will do well?
What do you want to do with it?
Favorite temper?
Why do you have a temper?
How do you feel about mrfatso going to the military?
Will you join the military?
Do you know the benefits?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 4, 2010)

good,now I'm feelin the love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	FUCK!! SO MANY FUCKING QUESTIONS!! ITS PISSING ME OFF!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

??????????


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ??????????


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 4, 2010)

No, u didnt

1. When will u answered those questions written in japanese?
2. Why do people keep confusing chinese with japanese.... THEY ARE NOT THE SAME!!!!
3. How many times do u type "fuck you" a day?
4. What took u so long to realized mac = MacDonald?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Your favorite circumvention device? *Huh?*
> Are all these questions annoying you? *No, i just like to rant*
> When will you finally start programming? *once i finish all my exams, needa study*
> Do you think you will do well? *At first, no. eventually yeah*
> ...


----------



## lolzed (Jun 4, 2010)

Use google translate?
:S my post count is pretty low ain't it?
How long do you think I'll be able to reach elix's post count?
Spam you topic is awesome aint it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

ever heard of google translation and i know you are good at using that? am i wrong?
why not toss that in?
what is chinese?
what is japanese?
how do you distinguish them?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ??????????


----------



## lolzed (Jun 4, 2010)

tweeter?
how come you didn't answer *MY* questions?
How long will it last till the longest(?) kyt thread is closed?
Till then we will keep asking?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

since when i said i didn't want you there?
why accuse me?
i was annoyed by lappy for spamming?

again this is not answered
??????????


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 4, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> 13 pages!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Vulpes mate, verry muich appreciated!  Feel asleep early and just woke up! lol

Thanks for taking part ifish, we hope you enjoyed your session! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t231093-know-your-temps-urza




KYT Wiki Page


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> what do you think about your session is one of the most successful one? *Most likely the biggest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Torrent or DDL?
2. Boxers or Brief?
3.  ronald or the king
4. peanut butter or bananas
5. How long do u think this thread will last?
6. what is |:| ?
7a. google-translated あなたはばかですか =  Are you stupid?
7b. bable-fished ^ = Are you foolish? 

7c. Why didnt u use google translate/babel fish as soon as u saw something that's in a different language?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yet you didn't answer all my questions?

define slow ifish?
can you type and reply in a faster manner?
how many questions do you think i would ask?

define gbatemp?
nub or n00b or noob?
who is your fav. moderator that kick ass?


----------



## iFish (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys, i am tierd..... no more questions, i will answer tomorrow, or it will get locked. elix, pm me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 4, 2010)

13 pages!?!




_thread_
God almighty! 
_closed_
You're more popular than anyone expected, ifish.
_at_
Look, no offense intended, but this is getting ridiculous.
_participant's_
Lets just close this up now.
_request_
Thanks for being so gracious as to answer a blue million questions!

Next!


----------



## iFish (Jun 5, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Use google translate? *I ewas lazy*
> :S my post count is pretty low ain't it? *Yeah*
> How long do you think I'll be able to reach elix's post count?  *Never*
> Spam you topic is awesome aint it
> ...


----------

